# I am just RAGING at this point.



## JLWillow (Jul 21, 2009)

So I brought Willow today to the vet for yet another suspected UTI. The vet takes a look at her backside and says, "Yup, she has an inverted vulva."

I know what this is, I just didn't know what it looked like. I know someone else on this board has a pup with this and I didn't think Willow had it. I thought after seeing five vets that I would've known by now what was causing the constant UIT's, but I guess today was the first time I've seen an actual competent vet.

I also found out today from the vet that the Frontline we've been buying on the internet is fake and is probably the reason why we have a flea problem...

Now Willow needs surgery to fix her vulva. I am just SO upset right now... Willow was first at a shelter, and they spayed her before I adopted her. When they spayed her, WHY DIDN'T ANYONE SEE THAT SHE HAD AN INVERTED VULVA DFLAJDSLFJADS. And not the vet after that, or the vet after that, or the vet after that...

OH, and you know what the best part is? She doesn't have a UTI, she has a kidney infection!! RAGE!!!  I cried for like 45 minutes...

(Here's a link to what an inverted vulva looks like http://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r220/Snowco/TammyRV.jpg)


----------



## spanielorbust (Jan 3, 2009)

I managed a girl for the last 8 years of her life that had an inverted vulva and was prone to UTIs. Her misunderstood peeing problem was the reason she was originally surrendered. I didn't know there was a surgical correction?!

Anyway, I'd be furious too. 

Do you have the wherewithal to set about typing out a letter that you could send to each of these vets informing them of what they missed . . . . or didn't bother to tell you. It might give you some satisfaction.

I hope the treatment for the kidney infection goes well. My understanding is that, in humans, they can come from ongoing problems with UTIs, and I have to wonder if it is the same with dogs.

Wishing Willow all the best.

SOB


----------



## JLWillow (Jul 21, 2009)

Yes, the vet said that she pretty much needs to have the surgery done or else she'll have infections for the rest of her life. I don't know exactly what they'll do or how much it'll cost yet. I'll let you know when I find out.

Right now I don't have the energy to send out letters to people that piss me off. XD I need to do more important things.

And yes, the vet said that the UTI spread from her bladder to her kidney...


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Wow, poor girl. Glad to see someone noticed it finally. I'm now thinking everyone is going to run off and check their girl dog's 'parts' to compare to the picture. Is there a comparison picture of a normal one? I think I see what is different, but am not sure.

As for the vets. Vets are GP's and some just don't have enough experience with some things compared to others..some could say they've seen it in client dogs ten times and some never. It's in inexact science. I think once you are calmed down some a letter or email to the vets that missed it would be helpful, ensuring they KNOW that they missed something and possibly meaning they will look more carefully at the next dog that comes in showing similar history and symptoms. They can't fix what they don't know is broke.

Good luck to Willow. Hope she feels better soon.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

My dog, Atka, had a slightly inverted vulva and vulval skin fold dermatitis. Because I needed to get the $$ together for surgery (I could have put it on the CC but I hate to do that) I managed it. DAILY I washed her down there with antibacterial soap, dried the area thouroughly and then swabbed the area with batadine and let it dry (betadine is drying as well). No UTI's and No issues while I did this DAILY. I also clipped the area (she did not appreciate that at all). 

I noticed it because she was licking back there all the time, so I started washing it and then looked things up on the 'net and went to my Vets with what I thought. Thise vet clinic is a large and small animal clinic and the vets rarely miss a thing. 

I had the surgery done last springe between shows. She had the stitches for 3 full weeks as this surgery involves remving sking and sewing the flaps together (plastic surgery of the other end). She had to wear an Elizabethan collar for most of the time and the first week I tranq'd her and gave her some pain meds while I was at work and at night when I was sleeping to keep her from trying to get at it. The tranq's BTW, worked very well as did the Rymadil for pain. 

At the end, the stitches were removed and she was fine. Today she is still fine and very very clean in that area w/o problems. Cost was $685. 

The name of the surgery is episioplasty. More info here:

http://avmajournals.avma.org/doi/abs/10.2460/javma.2001.219.1577?journalCode=javma

This includes photos of pre and post surgical situation on a bitch:

http://www.veterinarypracticenews.c...e-of-chronic-uti-has-a-surgical-solution.aspx


----------



## JLWillow (Jul 21, 2009)

I did research about recurrent UTI's and inverted vulva's, but I didn't find anything that looked like Willow's so I stupidly dismissed it... I never tried cleaning her down there. i never thought she'd have something like this.

And yes, if you find that any of your animals seems to have recurrent UTI's, PLEASE check their crotches!!

Here is a very good picture of an inverted vulva. This looks exactly like Willow's.

http://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r220/Snowco/TammyRV.jpg


----------



## JuneBud (Feb 17, 2010)

My old gal AED who passed away this spring had what looked like a partially inverted vulva. The vet called it a "juvenile vulva." I had to clean her daily or she would get raw around the area. I believe it was a yeast infection caused by the deep skin folds. I also had to keep her vulva shaved to keep it clean enough. I first noticed the problem when her white fur started to turn brown in the area. At first I thought it was urine stain. Fortunately, though, she never got a UTI. 

The ointment the vet gave me for the skin didn't work very well after about a month of using it, so I used coconut oil (which has antifungal/antibacterial properties) on Q-Tips twice a day and this finally got the area healthy. Made it smell better too. After getting it cleared, I used the coconut oil once or twice a week and that kept the area clear of problems.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Yes. Juvenile Vulva is often the culprit. Over weight dogs and certain breeds (English Bull dogs is one) have a propensity for folds of skin downt here. 

In Atka's case the issue was juvenile vulva. This _usually_ can be fixed by letting the dog have a heat. However, with so many rescues doing juvenile spays (and I mean REALLY baby dogs) I think this issue is going to be on the rise medically. The surgery is really a proceedure that is cosmetic but with very good benefits to the dog. 

I have learned that there are vets who are not terribly competent surgeons and so do not readily diagnose a problem that requires a surgical proceedure that they are uncomfortable with. I am very lucky with the clinic I use in that they have 3 excellent surgeons who will help each other innovating and/or learning.


----------



## JuneBud (Feb 17, 2010)

My girl was spayed at 6 months. She was a tad overweight but not much. The thing is I don't believe I ever even saw her vulva clearly for several years because her coat was very thick. I didn't notice anything at all. It wasn't untill I took her to a new vet that she mentioned it. It didn't start getting infected though until later in life - when she was about 11-12 years old. Then for several months it was twice daily cleaning, then once daily, and finally a couple of times a week to keep it clear.


----------



## CB&Zoey (Oct 9, 2013)

I just found out that my dog (2yr) has vulva fold dermatitis as well. My vet explained to me that because I got her fixed prior to her first heat she didn't fully develop causing the inverted vulva. Apparently it is a very common thing and surgery is for extreme cases (multiple infections in a short period of time). I now daily clean the fold and put Neosporin ointment to keep the area from chaffing and she has been much better. I wish you the best of luck! I understand how scary and frustrating it all can be.


----------

